# Porsche 997 Turbo 2006 - Interior+Protection detail



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

From 2006 this 997 Turbo came for a full detail interior and some exterior protection , with only 52000 kms it had several defects.


























Even if the paint correction is very little , just for cleaning the finish it gave a good enhancement , rear side with more depth.


















Exaust and motor


































The interior , before and after.




















































Finished and ready to be delivered to the owner



































































With his older brother for starting some work. 


















Outside



















































Regards

Rui


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Next one in line of show off 










Regards

Rui


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Rui your workshop is like a candystore for little kids always full of beautiful motors! :argie: Nice job once again!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Faysal said:


> Rui your workshop is like a candystore for little kids always full of beautiful motors! :argie: Nice job once again!


Thanks Faysal you must come for a training session one of these days


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome Rui! A Silver and Black one in the same time! Twin Turbos!

Looks superb, great job on the leather!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

JBirchy said:


> Awesome Rui! A Silver and Black one in the same time! Twin Turbos!
> 
> Looks superb, great job on the leather!





DMH-01 said:


> Great work :thumb:


*And a 993 RS in the background also 
*

*Thanks for the kind comments :thumb:*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*This Porsche looks so wet with gloss !

Top job my friend :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *This Porsche looks so wet with gloss !
> 
> Top job my friend :thumb:
> 
> Mario*


*Obrigado Mario :thumb:*


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Absolutely stunning :thumb:


Brian


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Awesome gloss on the silver coachwork, beautiful finish, what did you use for protection? lookin forward to the 993


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Excellent work!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Bill58 said:


> Excellent work!


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Another fantastic job Rui, well done :thumb:

Abraço


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Miguel Pestana said:


> Another fantastic job Rui, well done :thumb:
> 
> Abraço


Obrigado Miguel


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice work Rui!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Socal Brian said:


> Nice work Rui!


thanks :thumb:


----------

